# Access 2000 Variable/Wert/filter/Vba



## deuter (25. März 2009)

Hallo,

Ich bin jetzt ewig am Suchen und Verzweifeln.
Ich versuch mal mein Problem zu verdeutlichen. 
Ich führe eine Abfrage durch die die entsprechenden Werte (u.a. einmalige ID) in einer Tabelle(Temp) speichert.
Jetzt habe ich ein Formular mit Abfrage und Pipapo, funktioniert alles. 
Ich will jetzt nurnoch das gefiltert wird, und zwar sollen in dem Forumlar nicht alle Einträge erscheinen sondern nur die, die auch in der Tabelle Temp vorkommen.
Simples SQL hat mich hier nicht weitergebracht. wie muss ich die where Klausel definieren, bzw wie kann ich Tabellenwerte in eine Variable übertragen?


----------



## WiZdooM (27. März 2009)

AFAIK geht das über VBA und ein Recordset.


```
'Variablen definieren
Dim db As Database, Snap As Recordset, SQL As String
Dim index As Integer, name as String

'Datenbank wählen
Set db = CurrentDb()

'Datenbank öffnen und SQL-Query absetzen
SQL = "SELECT * FROM tabelleTemp WHERE idx = 10000"
Set Snap = db.OpenRecordset(SQL, dbOpenSnapshot)

'Bei mehreren Records: DoUntil Snap.EOF (Abschließen mit Loop, siehe weiter unten)
'Variablen mit Daten füllen
index = Snap!idx
name = Snap!Name

'Bei mehreren Records : Snap.MoveNext
'Loop

Snap.Close
```

Nun kannst du mit den Variablen machen was du willst.


----------

